# Difference between a centurian & a compact??



## trailblazer (Feb 10, 2010)

i have a small but growing beretta collection & i'm interested in adding to it.

i'd like to know the difference between the centurian & the compact models(9mm & .40).

any info. is greatly appreciated.

TB


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Compact L - Shorter barrel, slide, and more compact frame (13-round magazine capacity).

Compact Type M - Similar to the Compact L, but has a slimmer grip that accepts only a single stacked 8-round magazine.

Centurion - Shorter barrel and slide (like Compact), but with standard-sized frame that has a slightly shorter dust cover.

Beretta 92 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

trailblazer said:


> . . . i'd like to know the difference between the centurian & the compact models(9mm & .40). . .


Wow, I think I'm beating MR. BERETTA, Shipwreck, to the punch.
I had better be correct. OK, not a problem. If I'm wrong, he will set us straight !:mrgreen:

Look at Shipwreck's pictures of all his Berettas. 
1. The Centurion has the Compact's short barrel and slide. 5/8" shorter. Shorter dust cover also.
2. And it has the full length grip/mag. 15 rds. instead of the Compact's 13.

As you can see, not really a lot of difference between regular 92 and the "Compact" version.
Boy oh boy, I sure hope I got this correct. :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, U guys beat me to the punch and gave the info out...

Also, unfortunately, Centurions are no longer in production - the Compact has just been imported again. So, you can get a new one of those.

I'd love a Type M, but mags are expensive. And, those are no longer in production either


----------



## trailblazer (Feb 10, 2010)

thanx guys, i appreciate the info.

TB


----------

